# Silly mouse decided to make nest in food dish. *Eye roll*



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

So one of my mice has decided that the food dish is the best place in the world to make a nest (she's expecting within the week). First time either of my little fatties has decided to make one that actually looks nest like, and she's stealing ALL of the nesting stuff, so I can only assume babies is what she is planning for. If I take it out so that I can clean it, do you think she'll rebuild? Or should I try to persuade her to build elsewhere? I don't want the other girls thinking the babies are a new treat. :?


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Just let 'em do it. 

It shouldn't cause any problems.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Just like a mousie.


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

I had one doing that who changed her mind right before giving birth.
Apparently my two classroom gerbils decided thsi weekend to nest in their sand bath dish and pull all the carefresh they can into the container. It looks like a mound of snow with an occasional gerbil part sticking out.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

I went ahead and cleaned out the dish, and put in a cardboard soda box with a little mousie hole cut out in the front, and a square in the back so if I want to look in, I move away a prop a have on the outside. I do believe they like this better, and both my girls are agreeing on building the nest in there. No more "War of the Bedding." lol. And there was a brief span when it looked like they were gonna build under the water bottle (I saw someone had mentioned there's doing this!)


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Nests under the water bottle can be a hassle if it gets high enough to cover the tip of the spout. What a wonderful new smell that creates when the water wicks out and it mixes with the bedding and the etc.!


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Yuck! I'll be sure to keep an eye out for that, i'm sure its not good either if the babies start getting wet.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Wet bedding is all round not good. I've had meeces that did it day after day after day....probably an instinctive thing with them seeing the water source as some kind of threat. The solution is to give them a very short water bottle that they have to climb something to get at. then there are the ones who cram poo behind the water bottle- are they trying to mortar the thing to the plexiglas?! Are they trying to keep the floor of the cage clean?


----------

